# ghrp 6 ..rash????



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

hi,

so i opened a new vial 2 days ago, (have used a couple before with no probs), and 2 days later i am having really bad itching near my ankles, along with a couple of tiny spots? when this is happening my calfs have red flushes just before :s

i have used tash peptides before, that was fine, then i got some off that guy evryone goes hyper about  , and this lot i got off a mate who supposedly got them off the hyper guy. the stopper has a little circle in the middle if thats relevant.

is this cos of the rp6? though i must say yesterday i did take like 300mcg, also the water has been opened for like 5 months (bac) though it is refridgerated.

anyone had any experiences like this? should i stop or plough through?

thanks


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ok just got a lump on my shoulder and forehead whilst scratching. the type you get when you get bit by something or touch yourself whilst cleaning the garden :/


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Might be an allergic reaction. Try some Benadryl or Allereze tabs.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

i dunno im slowly getting bumps all ovver my body, im all itchy now, might just throw it away...damn it ivee literally thrown approx 50mg of this stuff away now, only ever got through a whole vial once, and it was working well .

any1 else have any ideas before i have to throw all 15mg away


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If I was you I'd go to A&E, tell you took some Chinese Herbal Remedies, then you won't have to 'fess up about the Peps. And they can't give you a lecture.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

bump for ya..

edit: just read a post by dat. random stab in the dark but it says anytime you play with your hormones etc you could trigger shingles...??


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

sounds like hives, an allergic reaction, I get them in the heat. some antihistamine should do the trick. Probably stop taking that stuff too.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001848/


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

i dunno, its not too too bad, i had 2 on my face and 4-5 around the rest of my body, they went over night, then i jabbed it again earlier, all seems fine so far. i read it may happen when its contaminated or the body rejects it. i dont think its as bad as the picture posted. ill give it a couple more days if not ill try a different vial/brand


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

an allergic reaction, sure ;-)

use some antisthaminic drugs for hay fever, should be fine.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Kalliste said:


> an allergic reaction, sure ;-)
> 
> use some antisthaminic drugs for hay fever, should be fine.


oh i see, i dont mind it as long as no damage is being done?


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

no damage but take a couple of tabs of an antihistaminic drung a day AND if you have also temperature (fever) add some large spectrum antibiotic drug such as clarithromycin and that'all.

Cortisone only if you have VERY hish temperature and extensive red all over the body and a very painful lump in the injection site.

but in case i would prefer to see a doctor, maybe in a hospital, mate ;-)


----------

